# فيتامينات طبيعية مستخرجه من عشبة ذيل الحصان لتغذيه الشعر



## مسوقة26 (21 مارس 2012)

فيتامينات طبيعية مستخرجه من عشبة ذيل الحصان لتغذيه الشعر









السلام عليكم 

بفضل من الله ..



فيتامينات طبيعية مستخرجه من عشبة ذيل الحصان لتغذيه الشعر

ووقف التساقط كما انها تحتوي على الكولاجين المساعد للبشرة

والاظافر منتج رائع الافضل مبيعا منذ 25 عاما في اوروبا

تمت تجربته واثبت نجاحه على مدار سنوات ومني شخصيا

يوقف تساقط الشعر في خلال اسبوع ثم يعيد انباته واشراقه

للحصول على نتائج افضل يجب استخدامه من 3 الى 5 شهور

يقوي الشعر ويزيد من لمعانة ويكسبه الحيوية والصحة يعالج فروة الراس الملتهبة ويعالج قشور الراس

مفيد للبشرة والاظافر ومقوي لها



ماذا قيل عن عشبة ذيل الحصان بالطب :


عشبة ذيل الحصان يمكن استخدامها لعلاج الحالات التالية.

هشاشة الأظافر.

تساقط الشعر .

قشرة الراس .

التهاب فروة الراس .

هشاشة العظام.

تقوية الشعر ولمعانة .



المكونات : 

L-Cystine, Millet, Wheat germ oil, L-Methionine, Marine collagen, Horsetail, Vitamin



E, Zinc, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper and Biotin


L-سيستين، الدخن، زيت جنين القمح ، L-الميثيونين، والكولاجين البحرية، وذيل الحصان، وفيتامين هـ والزنك



والكالسيوم بانتوثينات، النحاس، والبيوتين






يعتبر فقدان الشعر حالة محبطة لكل شخص يعاني منها سواء نساء أو رجال، شباب أو كهول، فالنسبة لهم الشعر جزءا من المظهر العام النمطي وعدم وجوده يجعلهم من الفئة قليلة الحظ وقليلة الشعر أيضا. ولكن لحسن الحظ هناك علاجات متوفرة ستساعدك على محاربة الصلع.
ذيل الحصان " Horsetail " 
تساعد عشبة ذيل الحصان على تحسين الدرة الدموية ومجرى الدمّ. هذا يحفّز بصيلة الشعر ويروج لنمو الشعر. فهو يحتوي على مستوى عالي من السليكا، ويقوّي الشعر الضعيف ويزيد حيويته. تضاف عشبة ذيل الحصان في أغلب الأحيان إلى التحضيرات العشبية التي تحارب صلع النمطي

تحتوي على 60 كبسوله لثلاثين يوم حبه بعد وجبة الافطار وحبه بعد وجبة العشا
السعر 300 ريال

التجارب






تجربة جديده 






وان شاء الله سيتم ادراج كل التجارب .. وشخصيا الحمدلله وقف التساقط بشعري في اسبوع 



التوصيل والشحن عبر ارامكس داخل الرياض ب 35 ريال وخارجها ..

عند الطلب الرجاء توضيح العدد- نوع الفيتامين للنساء او للرجال - اسم المستلم - الرقم - المدينة - الحي - الشارع - وسنرسل لك رقم الحساب لإيداع المبلغ بأحد البنوك التالية: 

الاهلي او الراجحي 

في حال رغبتم بالتسليم يدي بيد يوجد مندوب داخل الرياض فقط سيقوم بالتواصل معكم 

الطلب عن طريق الخاص او الموقع www.mabe3aty.com h او الواتس اب 0535184846
رقم الجوال لاستقبال طلبات الواتس اب فقط لا نستقبل المكالمات نهائيا ​




__________________

فيتامينات طبيعيه للبشره والشعر والاظافر المنتج الاول من 25 عام في اوروبا .. برمودا التنحيف بتقنية النانوكريستالز PEARL EVENING EST.


----------

